# For sale-CT: Randall steer calves for ox team



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a well matched pair of Randall steer calves to train as an ox team for sale. Born within 36 hours of each other, 1/3/2010 and 1/5/2010. They are started on the bottle and seem to have calm and gentle dispositions. Asking $750. for the pair, plus Vet costs. (health papers).

Contact me at [email protected] or at our website, Howland Homestead Farm.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Never heard of them, but those are sure some pretty calves!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Those are some mighty fine looking stock HB.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Never heard of them. Beautiful markings.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks. They are a sharp looking pair if I do say so myself.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh my! They are lovely to look at!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I checked out your website and your registry's website. Very interesting.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes they are nice looking calves , a little to pricey for me for oxen for bull calves, but good luck.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Yes they are nice looking calves , a little to pricey for me for oxen for bull calves, but good luck.


Yeah, I thought so too. I understand that they're rare, and if these were bulls going for breeding stock I would think that's about in line. But $100 each is about all I would want to pay for two-week old steers.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

tyusclan said:


> But $100 each is about all I would want to pay for two-week old steers.


That's fine if you are buying unneeded and unwanted male calves from a commercial dairy, but to everyone else in the cattle world male calves aren't a by-product, they are _*the*_ product. The price I've put on the calves is what it is not because they're rare, but because as a cow-calf operator I need to get something close to their meat value.

For someone not shipping milk, the calf is the one time a year they have to capture value to recoup the fencing, Vet, breeding, machinery, feed, and myriad other costs incurred by the brood cow. She will have eaten several tons of hay in the winter. Of course a wage for the farmer is simply a joke. If $100/cow was all the payback a beef farmer could get per year, cow-calf farmers would be extinct overnight.

If someone wants a Holstein or Jersey bull calf they're in luck, but if they want a minor or beef breed, the price has to be what they're really worth. Those calves are worth a lot more than the asking price to me as rose veal, I just want to see them have a life.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Horace Baker said:


> That's fine if you are buying unneeded and unwanted male calves from a commercial dairy, but to everyone else in the cattle world male calves aren't a by-product, they are _*the*_ product. The price I've put on the calves is what it is not because they're rare, but because as a cow-calf operator I need to get something close to their meat value.
> 
> For someone not shipping milk, the calf is the one time a year they have to capture value to recoup the fencing, Vet, breeding, machinery, feed, and myriad other costs incurred by the brood cow. She will have eaten several tons of hay in the winter. Of course a wage for the farmer is simply a joke. If $100/cow was all the payback a beef farmer could get per year, cow-calf farmers would be extinct overnight.
> 
> If someone wants a Holstein or Jersey bull calf they're in luck, but if they want a minor or beef breed, the price has to be what they're really worth. Those calves are worth a lot more than the asking price to me as rose veal, I just want to see them have a life.


I understand the farmer making a profit, and I'm certainly in favor of that. But in my opinion if you want to get meat value for them then you need to put the meat on them and sell them as beef steers at 18 months old or so. Or if they're worth your asking price as veal calves then I would think that's what they need to go for. 

With bottle calves you have a lot of time and money to invest in them whether they are butchered for beef or trained as oxen. I would not want to buy bottle calves at what the meat value will be in 18 months, and then spend that 18 months and the money to put that meat on there. I also would not be willing to pay for bottle calves almost what a trained team of steers would bring.

I meant no offense, and I wish truly wish you well in selling the calves. They may well be worth what you're asking to someone for what you wish to sell them for.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Horace Baker-Those are a fine looking pair! Fine looking!! I viewed your website and you all are to be greatly commended for your conservation efforts of this breed. So a big hats off to you and your efforts.

I have a big interest in draft animals and oxen. Some of Ray Ludwig's writings, praise and discuss the benefits of using Linebacks as oxen. (I would assume the Randall's are probably a separate/distant breed. Not real familiar with the particulars of the breed.)

I have a team of working steers that I personally trained from the Summer 2008 to now. They are a little over 1 1/2 years old, Holstein x Milking Shorthorn cross. I work and have consistently used them on our farm. 

For someone who uses draft power on their farm or homestead, knows that the animals you personally train will most likely be with you for a long, long period of time. You must start with good stock. 

I commend you on these Randalls and wish you great luck and success in all your endeavors. Take care.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you for posting this. I have really enjoyed the learning experience from the websites and links, I followed them all. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

HB, 
I enjoyed watching the "farm tour" clip on your website. Looks like a real neat place. I especially love the terrain and the way the slopes are used in order to access top barn floors from ground level. Great web page and good looking stock! What does a young heifer sale for? (simply curious. Conneticut is a little far for me to travel!)


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Yes the terrain is used to advantage, but believe me at this point I'd trade mountain scenery for gentler slopes and fewer rocks, ha ha. I usually ask $800. for a heifer.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Horace Baker said:


> Thanks for the comments. Yes the terrain is used to advantage, *but believe me at this point I'd trade mountain scenery for gentler slopes and fewer rocks,* ha ha. I usually ask $800. for a heifer.


Isn't that the way it always is? Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder! It's hard to see the beauty in things when you're pounding on rock for days trying to get a posthole dug! I guess I see the same thing from my point of view. I've got lots of ravines and trees on my place and get to wanting more flat ground that's more tillable sometimes. I think it's our human nature to look at the greener grass on the other side of the fence. You still have a pretty place though. 
If I had a few more dollars in my pocket and could arrange shipping of a live animal (Lord only knows what that would cost me) I'd be looking in to one of those heifers. I enjoy experimenting with differents breeds around my hobby farm.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Is it a case of "the grass is always greener' if it's _true?_  The only flat places on the whole place are those that are man-made. :grump:


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Francismilker, how about when we're both rolling in the dough we split the cost of a trip out east and we can both get some Randall heifers? :stirpot: It's my dream to have some Randall's some day. Talk about the ultimate in american heritage breed cattle! There is a Randall cow at the zoo here in Wichita and she is just gorgeous. Heather


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Up North said:


> There is a Randall cow at the zoo here in Wichita and she is just gorgeous. Heather


Yes, that is Sunflower, she is the granddaughter of my first Randall.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAtWHTQMJco"]Here's[/ame]* a video I took this morning of the 2 new calves running in the barn.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I love draft animals, and have always wanted to train a yoke of oxen, and if I had more time and alot more money them calves would be headed my way. Where in gods green earth would you ever find a pair better matched for color. They would make the snappiest yoke of oxen you would ever find. We have raised rare breed animals before and it sure ain`t a money maker. I hate to think of how many different farm animals are near extinct(sp) I comend anyone that is keeping them going. Thanks Marc.


----------



## agf0518 (Aug 6, 2009)

Discovered the Randall breed a few months ago on the internet by accident. So intriguing! Wish I could get these guys, but I'm WAY down south and, truth is, I don't really need them  Hope you get the price you're asking. They're beautiful little guys!


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought two heifers last year at the local sale barn, that i later learned were Randall lineback. Or so I assume from my research. They will have their first calves in March. I gave under $1/lb at 540 and 560lbs. No papers. Friends think I was crazy to breed or even buy such off colored critters. I actually hope the calves don't show the coloring as it will be a discount at sale time. We see some interesting breeds sell occasionally, belted galoway, white park, scottish highland and of course longhorns. i think your calves are beautiful. As for the value, it is always what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

bruce2288 said:


> I bought two heifers last year at the local sale barn, that i later learned were Randall lineback. Or so I assume from my research. They will have their first calves in March. I gave under $1/lb at 540 and 560lbs. No papers.


If you could establish linage you might have something there.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

That video is So Cute! I need oxen like a hole in the head, have No money, and live Way too far away. I have Got to Quit looking at this thread!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Up North said:


> Francismilker, *how about when we're both rolling in the dough we split the cost of a trip out east and we can both get some Randall heifers? *:stirpot: It's my dream to have some Randall's some day. Talk about the ultimate in american heritage breed cattle! There is a Randall cow at the zoo here in Wichita and she is just gorgeous. Heather


Well for now, I'll just roll in the manure and dream big! lol...... To my knowledge, there's not any of them in Oklahoma........... not that I've seen anyway.. I'd definetly split a trip back East with you though if one of us ever strikes it rich.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like the pair is sold  Thanks for looking everybody!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Horace Baker said:


> Looks like the pair is sold  Thanks for looking everybody!


So did anybody on HT buy them? Do we get to have updates on their oxen training?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Horace Baker said:


> Looks like the pair is sold  Thanks for looking everybody!


Congratulations!

Glad you were able to sell them.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you have any heifers available?
HF


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Up North said:


> So did anybody on HT buy them? Do we get to have updates on their oxen training?


I don't know but I don't think so. Usually when I sell a team the new owner intends to update me but gets busy and forgets.



tyusclan said:


> Congratulations!
> Glad you were able to sell them.


Thank you!


HappyFarmer said:


> Do you have any heifers available?
> HF


Not right now, I'm working down a waiting list.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

They are beautiful! I've been on your waiting list for a couple years, waiting on a heifer or two myself, just always liked this breed.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats! They were a great looking pair!


----------

